# Beautifully shot and edited story in photo section of Washington Post



## The_Traveler (May 26, 2017)

Perspective | Russian Orthodox Old Believers: Keeping their faith and fighting fires in the West Siberian Plain


----------



## tirediron (May 26, 2017)

PJ done the way it should be done!


----------



## Gary A. (May 26, 2017)

Interesting story ... seems to be a tough life.


----------

